# [RUMOR] Fire Emblem going 3D?



## MigueelDnd (Aug 22, 2011)

Allegedly called Fire Emblem: Blue Sacred Sword and Red Demon Lance, the game is said to take place 100 years after Sealed Sword, with a story revolving around Princess of Kingdom Bern and Prince of Kingdom Lycia, each telling the story from a different perspective.
In addition, the game is said to feature a Casual Mode for newbies and a Lunatic Mode for advanced players.​[/p]

Good news for fans of the series. Althought it's a little strange that they mention two versions... 
What do you think?




Source


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope this turns out to be true. I LOVE Fire Emblem.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 22, 2011)

For the titles, I'm sure they're gonna release 2 versions of the game and they'll interact in some form of multiplayer.

Fire Emblem on the 3DS does sound a little likely... But this early in the console's life? It's... a possibility.


----------



## Izzy011 (Aug 22, 2011)

I am so getting this if it turns out to be true


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 22, 2011)

Why? I'll sure buy it. Then a advance war 3D.


----------



## Windaga (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm all for a new Fire Emblem! I loved Sacred Stones - hopefully this one will allow for branching paths and reclassing too. I'd love to see the player more involved - like with the DS Japan exclusive Fire Emblem, but if not, it's still all cool.

I'm hoping for the following
- A long game! Radiant Dawn lasted me about 30 hours, which was pretty awesome. I've beaten the hand held  versions far faster though - Shadow Dragon only lasted me about 12, with the GBA ones lasting a little longer because I was new to the series.

-More/Better online integration. I never really liked the "use your characters from the story in an Arena" style multiplayer. I think it'd be cool if you could play Advance Wars style - choose a faction, select some units, and go online. The main characters could be like Generals, powering up nearby characters or granting certain bonuses or something. There could also be a mission mode or something, where you bring your own units online and team up with 2 to 3 other people and take on advanced, more difficult missions. Online chat please. Also, leaderboards would be awesome. 

-More classes! Always awesome. I think they've exhausted every possible weapon matchup, so start mixing them! Swords and Anima, Bows and Staves, etc. That'd give us more classes and more options.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

If this is true, I'm totally buying it.


----------



## sputnix (Aug 22, 2011)

Only thing I'm scared of is that they do something stupid for a 3d effect
but anyways I sure hope this is real though if it is the NA region is going to have to wait for it


----------



## Celice (Aug 22, 2011)

Sadly, this appears to be another rumour.  They appear now and then every month over at 2ch.  Not to mention the story just doesn't match anything Fire Emblem has done before--and for an entire series, it's not a series to deviate from its tradition too much (a third game in the same world; 100 years later; nonconforming name title)

It's just a fan's wishes :/


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 22, 2011)

No please, if this would happen it'd mean I'd have to get a job. Because I have to get a 3DS so I can play this.
Don't do it Nintendo!


----------



## Gahars (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, I guess a new Fire Emblem handheld game was kind of inevitable.

Nice, but I've never really been a fan of the series, so this doesn't add any more of an incentive to buy a 3DS.


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 22, 2011)

Fire Emblems take me forever to play, because I refuse to let a single person die. I'm afraid if I let too many die, I'll screw myself over later on.


----------



## marmon2 (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope to god that they don't make it japanese exclusive


----------



## Langin (Aug 22, 2011)

NINTENDO DO THIS! If it is Japan only I will import a Japanese 3DS I won't care about it.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 22, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> For the titles, I'm sure they're gonna release 2 versions of the game and they'll interact in some form of multiplayer.
> 
> Fire Emblem on the 3DS does sound a little likely... But this early in the console's life? It's... a possibility.
> They did the same with the GBA. After 1 year they already released a Fire Emblem (Japan only, Fire Emblem: F?in no Tsurugi). Then 1 year later they released another Fire Emblem for the GBA, around the world (Fire Emblem). And again 1 year later, in 2004, they released Sacred Stones, worldwide.
> ...



- The GBA ones each lasted me at least 25 hours, with Fire Emblem F?in no Tsurugi at least 40 hours. I usually read 70% of the text and just set the battle speed to very fast (so it doesn't show the actual battle scenes).

- Online/multiplayer is a very hard thing to accomplish in FIre Emblem. It's just something that doesn't fit in the series IMHO. I don't mind.
What I do hope they do is DLC, which gives us more chapters to play (also after the main story, just give us insanely hard levels!), and maybe leaderboards like you already said. Those leaderboards could list the fastest completion times or the players who completed it the fastest without someone dying.....

- I agree on the more classes suggestion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope it's true it's coming, we all know it's just a matter of time until we see Fire Emblem 3DS.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 22, 2011)

its a pokemon methodology but i like fire emblem and its not unfairly hyped

even for a guy like me who does not like such games that much, i like how fire emblem progresses.


----------



## Windaga (Aug 22, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The GBA ones each lasted me at least 25 hours, with Fire Emblem F?in no Tsurugi at least 40 hours. I usually read 70% of the text and just set the battle speed to very fast (so it doesn't show the actual battle scenes).
> 
> - Hm. Sacred Stones lasted me the longest on my first play through, but I did it in well under 25 hours - probably around 18 or so. Which is a good length for a first play through of course, but I'd love to have a really long one. DLC would probably be the easiest way to extend the life of the game, or even a mission creator or something. Some kind of achievement/trophy/award system (like the medals in Mercs) would increase the amount of play time for me as well, and that could also be incorporated into the online leaderboards and such. (Beat Map X in X amount of turns only using X type of units.)
> 
> ...



- I think a AW style game would be fairly easy for them to incorporate - but it's just as well that they don't - I've only used the online mode in the past games like once or twice. Granted, if they expanded it, I'd play it a lot more, but I don't think it's a must have. I would like DLC and mission modes and such. 

Also! I want some kind of endless mode/tower! I loved the tower in Sacred Stones, and while it did make leveling up a lot easier, I think it'd also extend to life of the game. Maybe set EXP gain in the towers only on easy, and normal/hard get different rewards? Also, I'd love if they kept the third tier. Ewan/Garcia/Amelia were the only 3 tier handheld characters, but I'd love it if they retained the tier system from Radiant Dawn.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 22, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- If you want mission creator thingies, check out these forums. They have a few fan based games there, with self-made sprites, story and so on! They make the GBA the must-have platform for any FE fan, with endless FE fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And for the 'Beat map x in x amount of turns', that is in some Fire Emblem games but the requirements are invisible. If you complete the challenge, you get a Gaiden chapter, which can even hold a unique character. I remember in F?in no Tsurugi you had a few of those chapters. 
I really recommend you to play F?in no Tsurugi by the way, there's an excellent fantranslation and with that I managed to complete the game! It was the hardest FE game on GBA, for sure. Keep in mind there are some features from SS that are not here! (item management is not possible in the menu, you have to do it on the battlefield)

Oh yes, tier 3 characters FTW!


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 22, 2011)

Fire Emblem is always welcome. If this turns out to be true, I hope that fucking noa localize it.
That's the eternal problem with Fire Emblem, just when you think that every game will be translated... nintendo decides to fucked up with New Mystery Of The Emblem DS.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2011)

The 3DS Could do with anything nowadays. And Fire Emblem would be a nice RPG addition.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2011)

God no. I love Fire Emblem to death but if it's on the 3DS I will HATE Nintendo. Unless the retarded 3DS region lock is gone then no. 12 never even made it to America, what chances will this game have to be localized. Especially if it's after 6, which never came to America.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 a fire emblem game, does want...






 But what exactly would the story focus on?
I don't think there is much more they could do... though if its the same world as 6 & 7 then I could see them recycling maps... again...


----------



## matt1freek (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't believe it personally.. don't get me wrong i would LOVE a new fire emblem game. However i don't see it having anything to gain from being in 3d.
To cover my srpg fix i'll just end up getting a psp vita as disgaea 3 had been confirmed as a launch title


----------



## Celice (Sep 13, 2011)

It's not attached to the rumour (they're constantly around every month on 2ch), but TGS just revealed the (expected) next Fire Emblem.  There's some footage, it's for the 3DS.


----------

